# résident·es, résident·e·s - point médian en écriture inclusive



## danielc

J'ai déjà dans le siècle précédent au Canada vu des affiches qui s'adressaient aux "professeur(e)s". Je lis aujourd'hui ceci. C'est moi qui mets en gras:

"Pour faire avancer les services aux francophones, il faut un engagement concret envers l’amélioration et le développement des services aux *résident·es.* Les compressions proposées par certains *candidat·es* sont inquiétantes puisqu’elles risquent d’affecter les services offerts aux francophones, y compris les services en français à la ville."


Des leaders et résident·es francophones appuient la campagne de Catherine McKenney à la mairie d’Ottawa

Questions:
Quelle est cette ponctuation? Ce n'est pas à mon avis le point d'un point-virgule ou le point supérieur d'un deux-points.
[…]


----------



## Terio

Je crois que ça s'appelle un point médian. Ça existe en catalan.

Pour ma part, j'écrirais, si je sentais vraiment le besoin de préciser les genres possibles de ces personnes : *aux résidents et aux résidentes *et*  par certains candidats et certaines candidates. *C'est peu plus long, mais au moins c'est lisible à voix haute.


----------



## OLN

On a déjà pas mal parlé d'écriture inclusive dans les forums de WR.
L'INRS (Institut national de la recherche scientifique) du Canada a édité le guide https://inrs.ca/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Guide-redaction-inclusive-inrs-vf.pdf . (je ne vois pas l'année de parution)


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que _résident·es_ et _canditat·es_ sont incorrects. Sans parler de l'opportunité de l'écriture inclusive, qui est un vaste débat sortant largement du cadre de ce forum, si on se décide à l'employer, il convient d'écrire _résident·e·s_ et _candidat·e·s_, avec à chaque fois deux points médians.


----------



## danielc

Le guide est intéressant. Rien sur la ponctuation. […]


----------



## danielc

C'est la première fois que je vois un tel usage du point médian. Est-ce que c'est rare? Est-ce que c'est lisible à haute voix?


----------



## Nanon

Pour ma part, je lirais à haute voix « candidates et candidats, résidentes et résidents ». Les raisons ? Accessoirement parce qu'en tant que femme, j'aurais tendance à mettre le féminin en premier... et plus certainement (plus sérieusement aussi) par habitude, puisqu'on dit « mesdames et messieurs ».
Ceci dit, tant qu'à utiliser le point médian, il est logique d'en insérer un avant la désinence du féminin et avant celle du pluriel, le genre et le nombre étant deux choses différentes. C'est d'ailleurs ce que recommande le guide de l'INRS à la page 4.


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Est-ce que c'est lisible à haute voix?


Chacun fait comme l'entend.

La plupart des gens lisent les deux termes restitués, le plus souvent coordonnés par _et_ ou par _ou_ selon le sens, généralement en commençant par le masculin étant donné que c'est la forme qui est écrite en premier, avant le premier point médian.

Pour ma part, pour chaque mot avec un ou plusieurs points médians, je lis un terme unique, neutre, qui en français se trouve être identique au masculin. Autrement dit, n'en déplaise à certaines idéologies, je lirais le texte ainsi : « … le développement des services aux *résidents*. Les compressions proposées par certains *candidats* sont inquiétantes… »

Beaucoup de francophones ne réalisent en effet pas que le masculin, forme non marquée, n'est pas toujours genré, au contraire du féminin qui est marqué et explicitement de genre féminin.

Voir aussi le fil Françaises, Français - gentilés sans dinstinction de genre.


----------



## danielc

Une observation-on dit aussi _point milieu._
Question- Est-ce que c'est rare, voit-on cet usage de plus en plus? C'était hier la première fois que j'ai lu un texte de même.


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, on ne trouve guère cet emploi que dans les publications de certains partis politiques, essentiellement de gauche, ainsi que dans les communications des écoles et universités, mais la presse et la littérature en sont encore exemptes.



danielc said:


> on dit aussi _point milieu_


Je n'ai pour ma part jamais rencontré cette expression ; je n'ai jamais entendu que _point médian_ et, plus rarement, _point du milieu_.


----------



## Chimel

Pour ma part, je suis de plus en plus souvent "invité" à utiliser ce point médian (jamais entendu _point milieu_) dans les textes que je traduis ou rédige pour des clients, essentiellement du secteur associatif ("progressiste") et institutionnel.

L'usage est effectivement celui décrit par Maître Capello au message #4, avec double point médian.


----------



## danielc

Point milieu ici

Point médian — Wikipédia

Ecriture inclusive : le point (médian) avec Word – Le blog du Centre NTE

L’écriture inclusive - André Racicot : Au cœur du français

L'usage du point milieu dans l'écriture inclusive


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> La plupart des gens lisent les deux termes restitués, le plus souvent coordonnés par _et_ ou par _ou_ selon le sens, généralement en commençant par le masculin étant donné que c'est la forme qui est écrite en premier, avant le premier point médian.


Je remarque que le guide de l'INRS cité plus haut fait comme moi : il commence par le féminin dans ses exemples de rédaction « épicène » en pages 5 et 6. Dans ce cas, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse « de certaines idéologies » mais bien d'une continuité par rapport à l'usage solidement établi de « mesdames et messieurs ».


> Pour plus d’informations, communiquez avec la ou le responsable des communications.
> La rédactrice ou le rédacteur doit connaître la suite Office.
> Les candidates et les candidats qui souhaitent étudier à l’INRS doivent d’abord trouver la personne qui dirigera leur recherche.


Puisqu'on est dans le domaine de la recherche, voici les recommandations de la revue _Sociologie du travail_, publiée en France par le CNRS (Centre National de la Recherche Scientifique) :


> Le recours au point milieu, ou point médian, « · » est possible, mais ne devrait être utilisé qu’en dernier recours, lorsque les propositions précédentes ne suffisent pas à atteindre l’objectif recherché ou, de manière mesurée, pour des termes spécifiques, qui se prononcent de la même manière au masculin et au féminin (par exemple salarié·e, employé·e ou professionnel·le) et jamais pour des adjectifs seuls (voir la règle précédemment évoquée de l’accord de proximité en cas d’énumération).


À noter que_ Sociologie du travail _dit « point milieu » et préconise l'utilisation d'un seul point milieu au pluriel comme dans l'exemple cité par @danielc :


> Au pluriel, on utilise un seul point milieu (on écrit alors « les salarié·es » et non pas « les salarié·e·s »).


Le point médian ne devant être utilisé qu'en dernier ressort dans le souci de ne pas gêner la lecture, cette position me paraît modérée. Inversement, la multiplication des points médians rend visible la revendication d'égalité femmes-hommes mais peut devenir fatigante à lire :


> Par ailleurs, dans certains cas, le point milieu alourdit excessivement le style et gêne la lecture, rendant les mots non prononçables. Il devra alors absolument être évité (par exemple on n’écrit pas « les travailleurs·euses » mais « les travailleurs et les travailleuses », ni « les directeurs·trices » mais « les directeurs ou directrices »).


Ce que Chimel dit pour la Belgique est valable en France : secteur associatif et institutionnel (public et privé), et aussi certains titres de presse qui revendiquent ainsi leur soutien au féminisme. À l'opposé, _le Figaro_, journal de droite, peste régulièrement contre toutes les manifestations de l'écriture inclusive :


> Ce sabir surfant sur une vague _woke_ finit par exaspérer des salariés, las de cette bannière idéologique revendiquée par leur direction, parfois de façon péremptoire, et avec laquelle ils ne se sentent pas alignés. Quitte à ne pas poursuivre un processus de recrutement, changer d’entreprise, ou rester, mais en refusant d’utiliser cet inclusivisme linguistique.
> Source : Écriture inclusive, pronom «iel»... Quand l’«inclusivisme» des entreprises fait fuir


----------



## danielc

On peut conclure quand même que ce n'est pas beaucoup utlilisé. Est-ce que le point médian donne d'autre chose que des parenthèses? Il me semble qu'il existe un désir chez certains de beaucoup changer en ce qui concerne la féminisation, mais la ponctuation aussi? Voit-on un plus grand usage de parenthèses par rapport aux points médians?


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> À noter que_ Sociologie du travail _[…] préconise l'utilisation d'un seul point milieu au pluriel comme dans l'exemple cité par @danielc


C'est absurde d'un point de vue sémantique. Ça l'est tout autant que le serait _résident(es)_, qui suggère qu'il n'y aurait qu'un seul résident masculin, mais plusieurs résidentes.


----------



## Nanon

danielc said:


> Est-ce que le point médian donne d'autre chose que des parenthèses?


Les parenthèses sont utilisées depuis longtemps, notamment dans les formulaires administratifs où on trouve toujours « né(e) le ». Mais elles ont fait l'objet de critiques selon lesquelles les éléments qui sont mis entre parenthèses sont facultatifs et de moindre importance, ce qui ne va pas du tout dans le sens de l'égalité . Inversement, la majuscule dans _étudiantEs _semble survaloriser le féminin. Le trait d'union a aussi été suggéré, mais il semble poser des problèmes de renvoi à la ligne et de valeur différente dans des mots composés comme _vice-président-e_. Pour ces raisons, le point médian insécable a été proposé (cf. Langage égalitaire : vers une rationalisation des procédés et des a..., § 5).
Pour ma part, quelle que soit la convention typographique utilisée, je préfère la parcimonie, c'est-à-dire les textes où il y a le moins de doublets abrégés possibles, quitte à écrire en toutes lettres _les résidentes et résidents_. Cela rallonge un peu, mais la lecture, qu'il s'agisse de lecture silencieuse ou à haute voix, est plus fluide.

Je reviens sur ceci :


Maître Capello said:


> Chacun fait comme il l'entend.
> 
> La plupart des gens lisent les deux termes restitués, le plus souvent coordonnés par _et_ ou par _ou_ selon le sens, généralement en commençant par le masculin étant donné que c'est la forme qui est écrite en premier, avant le premier point médian.


Toujours en vertu du principe d'égalité, on peut aussi recommander d'utiliser l'ordre alphabétique : on aura ainsi les _résident*e*s et résident_*s*, mais _les lect*e*urs et lect*r*ices_. Je pense toutefois que cette règle est plus facile à appliquer à l'écrit qu'à l'oral. Encore une fois, en la matière, les usages ne sont pas gravés dans le marbre ; ils vont sûrement continuer à évoluer et, espérons-le, à se rationaliser.


----------



## gvu

Heureusement ou pas, mais pouvoir insérer un point médian n'est pas aisément réalisable dans tous les agencements de clavier d'ordinateur ou de tablette (en rédigeant un message sur le Forum Français Seulement on n'arrive pas à en insérer un, le point médian étant absent dans Special Characters) 😊


----------



## Terio

Il est présent dans la section catalane... mais entre deux L. Il faut ensuite effacer les deux L. Pas très pratique, j'en conviens !

l·l ·


----------



## OLN

machin·e
La combinaison de touches Alt + 0183 fonctionne sur mon clavier "Windows".
Pour les autres systèmes, as-tu appliqué les instructions qu'on trouve sur la page Point médian — Wikipédia ?


----------



## Nanon

Si le besoin justifie l'ajout d'un caractère spécial, on peut le demander à l'administrateur du site.


----------



## danielc

Il vaut la peine de dire que cette ponctuation ne fait pas partie de la ponctuation traditionnelle. C'était une raison pour laquelle j'ai demandé comment on peut bien indiquer les deux genres. Ce n'est pas beaucoup utilisé ou même connu.


Ponctuation — Wikipédia


----------



## Maître Capello

Le point médian est certes une ponctuation au sens typographique du terme, mais ce n'en est pas une au sens syntaxique. Il se trouve dans la même catégorie que l'apostrophe ou le trait d'union, qui ne sont pas non plus des signes de ponctuation.


----------

